
A Dialog with Your Data Using the New Dataclips - craigkerstiens
https://blog.heroku.com/dialog-with-data-new-dataclips
======
zilian
A useful feature imo would have been to allow non-tech user to input simple
parameters to inject into SQL queries, such as 'national_code' or 'id'.

It would allow us to build reporting dashboards in no time for most use cases
!

